# Little Bubbles :(



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

She was a tiny toy poodle
Such an amasing personality, always happy and loved other dogs.

She was only 2 and she jumped out of my mothers arms when she was getting her out of the car and she broke her neck 

tragic!


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww bless her heart 
Silly doggie
When did this happen?


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh such a shame sorry to hear this. xxx


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG how awfull!!! You poor things... I so sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

oh my dear god the poor little mite...look at her dear face in the picture...u must be heartbroken  im so sorry for ur loss of such a dear dog.
R.I.P lil baby x


----------



## topdogs (Jan 14, 2008)

how terrible, so sorry thoughts are with you


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

omg so sorry to read about Bubbles. RIP little one


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Condolenses to the family.

run free at Rainbow Bridge Bubbles.
RIP

regards
Sue


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

That truly is one of the most upsetting things I have ever heard.

How on earth did it happen? Did she just land awkwardly?

I could not imagine how I would react if that was me.

Love and best wishes to you

xxx


----------



## gunnersamericanbulldogs (Feb 11, 2008)

That is really sad 
R.I.P. Little Bubbles
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes she twisted as she fell and landed awkwardly  It was so sudden


----------



## azz0r (Jun 7, 2008)

Thats really tragic 

Its never occurred to me that they could do such damage jumping out the car!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

How awful for all of you. Please give your mom a big loving hug from me I can only imagine how upsetting that must be for her.Thinking of you...Jill


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What an awful accident to happen.

My dog started to fall awkward, he would have broken his back, it was like time stood still as I watched it happening but I had that split second to brake his fall and just as he landed I managed to stop him twisting backwards.

Accidents happen in split seconds, my heart goes out to you all.

RIP Bubbles.

Sue


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh im so sorry my heart really goes out to you what a horrible way for you to lose your baby!


----------

